# Book Raffle - The Man Who Cycled the World



## EasyPeez (5 Jun 2017)

By Mark Beaumont.

Up for grabs. I'll pick a random winner and get it posted out at the end of the week.

Cheers.


----------



## oldfatfool (5 Jun 2017)

Stick my name in the hat please. Many thanks.


----------



## HertzvanRental (5 Jun 2017)

Yes please.


----------



## Shadow (5 Jun 2017)

Me too, please.


----------



## Freds Dad (5 Jun 2017)

Yes please.


----------



## cabbieman (6 Jun 2017)

Yes please. I'll pass it on when finished


----------



## Shadow (13 Jun 2017)

EasyPeez said:


> I'll pick a random winner


err, when?!


----------



## EasyPeez (21 Jun 2017)

Sorry, life gets busy sometimes and Cyclechat takes a back seat.

My daughter picked @HertzvanRental out of the hat, so if you want to PM me your address I'll post it on. Cheers.


----------



## HertzvanRental (23 Jul 2017)

I have finished this tome, very enjoyable.

Time to move it on, so, if interested, leave your name, draw to be made this coming Friday.


----------



## oldfatfool (23 Jul 2017)

Yes please i will trymy luck again


----------



## Freds Dad (23 Jul 2017)

Another attempt for me please


----------



## HertzvanRental (28 Jul 2017)

Inundated with contestants!! @oldfatfool and @Freds Dad !!

@oldfatfool was first out of the, very small, hat so if you could provide necessary details, the book will be posted.

You may want to consider passing it direct to @Freds Dad when you have read it.





wiil


----------



## jamieb158 (28 Jul 2017)

prefer mine on E books but whoever wins it let us know if its worth the read? currently reading Eat, sleep, Cycle by Anna Hughes, she cycled around the coast of britain. nice light reading.


----------



## MiK1138 (28 Jul 2017)

Yes Please


----------



## oldfatfool (28 Jul 2017)

Great stuff. Will pass it on to FD with pleasure. Will pm you my addt


----------



## Shadow (1 Aug 2017)

Baga...missed HvR passing this on!
When OFF and FD finish, would like the opportunity for fortune to smile this way!


----------

